# Vail vs Aspen



## theusername (Dec 15, 2010)

This February break my family's planning on going to Vail. It's going to be my first time on a "real" mountain other than the time I went to Killington last year (and I think Killington's nothing compared to Vail). I'm soo excited for this trip, but I keep worrying about crowds. A friend on facebook just put up 5 videos of himself skiing in Aspen, and I only saw other people ONCE. It's MLK weekend, so I'd expect a lot more people to be there. 

Now I was thinking; the plans for Vail aren't done yet, and we still haven't bought tickets or hotel rooms. As a high-beginner/low-intermediate snowboarder, which place would be better to go to? Crowds are a huge factor for me because I ALWAYS panic when I see a lot of people. I'm afraid they'll crash into me and I'll often cut them off and cause almost-crashes (accidentally, of course). 

But crowds shouldn't be the ONLY factor. Of course, the kinds of available slopes and other things matter as well. Also, I'll be taking lessons (it's always nice to learn some more and get better). So if that changes anything... well idk.

Basically I'm worried Vail is too crowded and hope to have a better time at Aspen. If I get a clear answer from everyone here I might be able to convince my parents to go to Aspen instead, since it's kinda close anyways. Thanks


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

I've only been to Vail so I can not say for sure which would be better for you but I'll say this.

If crowds are your main concern of going to Vail, then I'd go to Vail. It's so huge with so much terrain that even on the most crowded days you will find empty spots. Don't get me wrong, there can be some runs that are very crowded and barely ridable but there are just as many runs (regardless of level) where you pretty much have the place to yourself


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Why a single mountain? I'd choose either Aspen resorts or Summit County. I loved summit county but never been to aspen so i wouldn't know.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

You should be fine at either resort. Both are huge and as a First-timer, you'll have tons of terrain to explore. Much of out west is very different from the east. While East has wide open trails, west trails are just open terrain, especially in the back bowls of Vail. Depending on how long you go, you should be fine with Vail. If you are there for longer than a week and your parents are in the Palm of your hand (as I assume since you could convince them to go to Aspen, instead) suggest that while you're at vail, to Maybe wander to Copper or Breckenridge. It would be like spending a week at Killy but getting them to head up to Sugarbush for a day.

You'll be fine either way. Just pray for snow while you're there and you'll be asking them to move there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Aspen will be less crowded and it's a way better scene hands down. Snowmass and Buttermilk have great beginner areas. Plus it's Aspen.


----------



## Donjones210 (Jan 18, 2011)

The best thing about Vail is that it literally has everything. It is a very huge resort! Thousands of acres, multiple terrain parks for each skill level. They have a great ski /snowboard school, tons of groomers, over 30 lifts granting access to bowls, chutes, back-country, tree runs and more. There is something for everyone in this resort. Which is the main reason why it makes the number one resort to visit.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Donjones210 said:


> he best thing about Vail is that it literally has everything. It is a very huge resort! Thousands of acres, multiple terrain parks for each skill level. They have a great ski/snowboard school, tons of groomers, over 30 lifts granting access to bowls, chutes, back-country, tree runs and more. There is something for everyone in this resort. Which is the main reason why it makes the number one resort to visit.


It doesn't have steeps. Fact.

That's why it's called the same 'ol blue Vail...


----------



## theusername (Dec 15, 2010)

AlexS said:


> Why a single mountain?


Well we're only going for three days of actual snowboarding, so it's not enough for much more, and money's an issue too for my parents so we'd end up going to only 1.



neednsnow said:


> If you are there for longer than a week and your parents are in the Palm of your hand (as I assume since you could convince them to go to Aspen, instead) suggest that while you're at vail, to Maybe wander to Copper or Breckenridge.


too bad we're not going for that long  but I'm not even sure if I could convince them to switch to aspen, I just wanted to know if it was worth trying or if I'd be fine either place. if it was worth the trouble I could try and all, but it's not like I have them in the palm of my hand and convince them 100%...



killclimbz said:


> It doesn't have steeps. Fact.
> 
> That's why it's called the same 'ol blue Vail...


really? i'm usually not on things that are SO steep anyways, but I had no idea...



Donjones210 said:


> The best thing about Vail is that it literally has everything. It is a very huge resort! Thousands of acres, multiple terrain parks for each skill level. They have a great ski/snowboard school, tons of groomers, over 30 lifts granting access to bowls, chutes, back-country, tree runs and more. There is something for everyone in this resort. Which is the main reason why it makes the number one resort to visit.


ahhhhh I'm dying of excitement I just want to go already and this didnt help


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, Vail is not a steep resort. I am not sure that they have anything at 40 degrees. I am thinking 38 is about where they top out at.

But for you, probably not an issue. Aspen for a beginner-beginner intermediate is going to be a lot less crowded than Vail. Vail gets Front Range circus traffic, Aspen is a pure destination resort, therefore a lot less crowded. Plus they just cater to their clientele big time. Need your ass wiped? There's someone there to do that for you...


----------



## rboz82 (Jan 18, 2011)

*aspen ftw*



theusername said:


> Well we're only going for three days of actual snowboarding, so it's not enough for much more, and money's an issue too for my parents so we'd end up going to only 1.
> 
> I don't think you quite understand. 1 lift ticket gets you access to all four mountain! You should check out their website it even gives the skier per area stats. If crowds are your concern you def need to hit Aspen


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

but, but, but... Vail is EPIC! 

The scene is EPIC! You can eat EPIC burgers! You can track yourself with the EPIC Mix!

I'm gonna go puke now.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> but, but, but... Vail is EPIC!
> 
> The scene is EPIC! You can eat EPIC burgers! You can track yourself with the EPIC Mix!
> 
> I'm gonna go puke now.


Too funny!!!


----------

